# Rated Red.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Rated Red came to East Tennessee last week and filmed a segment on "Seven Steps To Becoming A Falconer." Chase is my youngest.....Rated Red was really enthused about this segment and they are coming back to East Tennessee to film 6 more segments with our son.

Unmute the volume on the right of the screen.

Regards, Mike

https://www.ratedred.com/outdoor/7-steps-to-becoming-a-falconer


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very good and informative, I'm sure you're proud of him....seems like a dedicated and confident young man. It's always good to see when young men set high goals.....isn't he the one that just married the Georgia peach? And drives a Ford....Very nice Mike! A+


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The oldest married the Georgia girl.....Chase married a Tennessee girl and gave us our first grandchild.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Very good and informative, I'm sure you're proud of him....seems like a dedicated and confident young man. It's always good to see when young men set high goals.....isn't he the one that just married the Georgia peach? And drives a Ford....Very nice Mike! A+


Well....everything except the Ford. But that is a sharp truck for a Ford!

That's pretty cool Mike. Never heard of anyone having Falcons up here in PA.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Very neat Mike! Thanks for sharing that! He talked about hunting with the falcons. What is it they hunt, and how does that process work? Does the bird just locate the prey, or do they actually take it down as well?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Very neat Mike! Thanks for sharing that! He talked about hunting with the falcons. What is it they hunt, and how does that process work? Does the bird just locate the prey, or do they actually take it down as well?


It depends upon the type of game you are hunting Dana.....if it is rabbits, you would use rabbit dogs to flush and then the falcons ambush. Squirrels you can use tree dogs or just hunt the falcon. But his favorite is waterfowl. A Peregrine falcon is used as they circle several hundred to a couple of thousand feet up in the sky and wait for the ducks to be flushed(dog or man) and then they dive bomb(called stooping) at speeds over 200 mph and strike the duck in mid-air.

It was called the sport of kings centuries ago. He actually uses the falcons in his business. He is a problem solver for several large manufacturing facilities here that have problems with pigeons roosting in their open warehousing facilities. OSHA came in and threatened to close them down due to the potential for histoplasmosis from the birds. One of his clients had been trying to remedy their problem for over 14 years and he solved it in about six months time. These facilities are quite large(several hundred acres) and it can be almost impossible to manage for wild birds with open warehousing.....but he has created a program where he visits them once or twice a week after he gets the problem under control and this routine alleviates the problem of "new" arrivals. It is kind of like killing flies....it never ends....about all that you can hope for is to gain control from regular preventative maintenance.

Chase majored in Environmental Health and Science in college, so he is a natural fit for problem solving for these major manufacturers.

These companies (several you know their name) love to use falconry as the politically correct media approve of remedying pests in this fashion.....much more so than shooting or poisoning.....it is good for their image....and Chase's livelihood.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

That's awesome. Great to make a business from hard work and smart ideas....so you guys have open warehousing down there?? Like a building with a roof but no walls??? What type of stuff do they store in there?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> That's awesome. Great to make a business from hard work and smart ideas....so you guys have open warehousing down there?? Like a building with a roof but no walls??? What type of stuff do they store in there?


Some of the buildings have 3 walls with a open front usually on the east side. Storage depends upon manufacturing but the specific one I was referencing would have chemicals stored.

Regards, Mike


----------

